# Update on visa’s at Chapala.



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

A few weeks ago my wife and I applied (via a facilitator) for our visa renewals. Last week I got an email to meet her at the Chapala Immigration office. Our appointment was for noon and we got there about 11.30. Walked in and there she was waiting for us. Our paperwork was complete and we signed, got fingerprinted and finished in less than 10 minutes complete. 

All we had to send to the facilitator was a copy of our passports, our old visas and proof of our address (copy of the phone bill from our landlord). NOTHING ELSE. We have a little while to wait until we get our cards but everything is already approved. This will be our 3rd renewal of our No Inmigrante visa and next year we’ll have to change. I asked her how immigration was handling the changes this year. She told me that of the 12 applications for germinate visa only 3 had requested financial information the others were being handled just like our renewal.

Don’t know what will happen next year but so far no problems and no real changes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pappabee said:


> A few weeks ago my wife and I applied (via a facilitator) for our visa renewals. Last week I got an email to meet her at the Chapala Immigration office. Our appointment was for noon and we got there about 11.30. Walked in and there she was waiting for us. Our paperwork was complete and we signed, got fingerprinted and finished in less than 10 minutes complete.
> 
> All we had to send to the facilitator was a copy of our passports, our old visas and proof of our address (copy of the phone bill from our landlord). NOTHING ELSE. We have a little while to wait until we get our cards but everything is already approved. This will be our 3rd renewal of our No Inmigrante visa and next year we’ll have to change. I asked her how immigration was handling the changes this year. She told me that of the 12 applications for germinate visa only 3 had requested financial information the others were being handled just like our renewal.
> 
> Don’t know what will happen next year but so far no problems and no real changes.


Congratulations to you and your wife! Just one question, please: What is a "germinate visa"? Anything to do with planting seeds?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

OK smarty-----I've told everyone that I use a voice rec program and it's spell check sometimes goes it's own way. All you have to do is change the "g" to a "p" and you'll get the idea.

That's what a love about this sight, even a smarty can become a moderator. VVVVBG


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pappabee said:


> OK smarty-----I've told everyone that I use a voice rec program and it's spell check sometimes goes it's own way. All you have to do is change the "g" to a "p" and you'll get the idea.
> 
> That's what a love about this sight, even a smarty can become a moderator. VVVVBG


Sorry, pappabee, I wasn't aware that you use a voice recognition program to post comments here. In any event, I really was confused by "germinate". By the way, I was made a moderator because of my "smartiness", not in spite of it  .


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

You just keep being a smarty and I'll keep enjoying it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pappabee said:


> You just keep being a smarty and I'll keep enjoying it.


Just part of the job description . . .


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Why did you need a facilitator? And what does one cost?


----------

